# Black Bear



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone have their cards hit?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

CC were hit yesterday. 
Look on MM.
Lots of guys hit.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

goofy elk said:


> CC were hit yesterday.
> Look on MM.
> Lots of guys hit.


What's MM?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

goofy elk said:


> CC were hit yesterday.
> Look on MM.
> Lots of guys hit.


Looks like another point for me..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Monster muleys


----------



## Jasp!985 (Mar 7, 2018)

Just got hit today. Wife is super excited to bow hunt the book cliffs south this August!! 
Anyone have any advice?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jasp!985 said:


> Just got hit today. Wife is super excited to bow hunt the book cliffs south this August!!
> Anyone have any advice?


Ya, donate the tag to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jasp!985 (Mar 7, 2018)

I don’t think the wife would go for that!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jasp, I've never hunted Bear out there, but from what I've seen, and heard, you should'nt have any problems finding a Bear. Congrats, and best of luck!


----------

